# Guía para Configurar ATI 9100 (y demás) con Aceleración 3D.

## jBilbo

ULTIMA REVISIÓN: http://www.gplurv.org/node/view/19

Por un msg de pacmac q me pedia la conf q utilicé para mi ATI, por si a alguno más le ayuda, aquí la teneis:

Kernel vanilla 2.4.20: ----------------------------------------

```

Character devices  --->

   <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

    (elegir vuestro chipset, si no estais seguros elegidlos todos)

   [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support) 

Console drivers  ---> 

   [*] VGA text console

   [*] Video mode selection support

< > MDA text console (dual-headed) (EXPERIMENTAL)

Frame-buffer support  --->

      [*]   VESA VGA graphics console 

      <*>   ATI Radeon display support (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

----------------------------------------------------------------

Compilar el kernel:

#cd /usr/src/linux

#make menuconfig (poned configuración de antes)

#make dep bzImage modules modules_install

(todo lo demás, ya sabeis  :Smile: )

XFree 4.3.0-r2: ----------------------------------------------

```

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

Section "Device"

    Identifier "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    #Driver      "ati"

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "Radeon R200 QM [Radeon 9100]"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   #Driver "fglrx"

    Driver "radeon"

    VideoRam 131072

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

    Section "dri"

    # Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

    # Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

    #    Group 27    # video

    #    Mode 0660

    EndSection

```

------------------------------------------------------------

Siguientes pasos:

```

#emerge xfree-drm

#modprobe agpgart

#modprobe radeon

#opengl-update xfree

```

(es posible q el modulo radeon lo cargue automáticamente las X, si es así no hace falta  :Wink: ).

Para ver modulos cargados: 

#lsmod

para probar si teneis aceleración 3D:

```

$glxinfo | grep direct

```

Si dice "Yes" teneis... si dice "No", algo habeis hecho mal o omitido... a trastear.

(si veis q se puede mejorar algún punto, no os corteis  :Very Happy: )

 *pacmac wrote:*   

> He leido en un mensaje tuyo al foro que tienes una radeon 9100, podrias decirme como has configurado el kernel, framebuffer y las X para que vaya bien? Gracias..

 

----------

## jBilbo

El módulo Radeon.o  sale del "emerge xfree-drm", cuando haces esto se instala en /lib/modules/kernel-version/kernel/drivers/char/drm.

En mi caso:

```

$ls /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm/

gamma.o   i810.o    i830.o    mga.o     r128.o    radeon.o  sis.o     tdfx.o

```

 *pacmac wrote:*   

> De donde sale el modulo Radeon? pq no lo veo en el kernel y las X dicen que no existe, al igual que el modprobe..

 

----------

## sisqbatas

Hola,

 hay todo un thread dedicado a la configuracion de las ATI (radeon, rage, ...) aqui que a mi me fue de gran utilidad para configurar mi rage 128.

 A lo mejor tambien le puede ir bien a la gente interesada en configurar ATIs

 6q

----------

## Magnum44

Hola, tu post me ha servido de mucho, ya tengo la aceleracion 3D funcionando en mi Radeon MAYA R9000 Pro, pero sigo sin ser capaz de poner a funcionar el Framebuffer. Alguna idea? tu lo has conseguido?

Asias!

----------

## jBilbo

Si, lo he conseguido. Tengo el kernel asi:

Mi conf completa de lo activado en el apartado de console drivers:

```

Console drivers  --->

   [*] VGA text console

   [*] Video mode selection support

< > MDA text console (dual-headed) (EXPERIMENTAL)

Frame-buffer support  --->

      [*]   VESA VGA graphics console

      <*>   ATI Radeon display support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

      <*>     8 bpp packed pixels support                                                                  

      <*>     16 bpp packed pixels support

      <*>     24 bpp packed pixels support

      <*>     32 bpp packed pixels support

```

Despues en el grub:

```

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/boot/vmlinuz-2.4.20-r3 root=/dev/hda6 vga=795

```

Hazle caso sólo al parametro "vga". Según la resolución que quieras es uno o otro según esta tabla:

```

           640x480     800x600      1024x768    1280x1024

8 bpp      769            771           773         775

16 bpp     785            788           791         794

32 bpp     786            789           792         795

```

Si todavía te quedan dudas haz una busqueda por los foros en inglés sobre framebuffer y te saldran 200 posts, hay mucha info de esto por aqui. 

A ver si lo consigues  :Wink: 

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Hola, tu post me ha servido de mucho, ya tengo la aceleracion 3D funcionando en mi Radeon MAYA R9000 Pro, pero sigo sin ser capaz de poner a funcionar el Framebuffer. Alguna idea? tu lo has conseguido?
> 
> Asias!

 

----------

## SmasSive

No tengo gentoo, uso slackware, pero mas o menos me sirven los pasos que has seguido, y veo que has cambiado el driver fglrx, que tan malos resultados me ha dado a mi en el glxgears (300 FPS), por el driver radeon, lo he cargado, junto con el agp, y a parte de unos problemas con el refresco de pantalla (parece un fluorescente) al cambiar de X a consola (ctrl+alt+F1) o terminando las X, se me queda la pantalla en negro, no es que no responda, pk he comprobado que escribe, lo ke no veo nada  :Confused: 

Y luego... no tengo direct rendering... que puedo hacer?he copiado configuraciones de gente que si que tiene y nada...

Muchas gracias!  :Wink: 

----------

## jBilbo

Si no tienes Direct Rendering es como si no tuvieras nada, ahí esta la clave. El direct rendering es la aceleración 3D, trabaja para conseguir tenerlo haciendo las pruebas como digo arriba. No sé lo que te puede fallar, he puesto todo lo que yo hice en el post de arriba. Acuérdate de tener cargado el módulo AGPGART.

 *SmasSive wrote:*   

> No tengo gentoo, uso slackware, pero mas o menos me sirven los pasos que has seguido, y veo que has cambiado el driver fglrx, que tan malos resultados me ha dado a mi en el glxgears (300 FPS), por el driver radeon, lo he cargado, junto con el agp, y a parte de unos problemas con el refresco de pantalla (parece un fluorescente) al cambiar de X a consola (ctrl+alt+F1) o terminando las X, se me queda la pantalla en negro, no es que no responda, pk he comprobado que escribe, lo ke no veo nada 
> 
> Y luego... no tengo direct rendering... que puedo hacer?he copiado configuraciones de gente que si que tiene y nada...
> 
> Muchas gracias! 

 

----------

## SmasSive

tengo cargado el modulo:

root@smassive:/home/SmasSive# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

appletalk              21508   1  (autoclean)

ipx                    17316   1  (autoclean)

parport_pc             14724   1  (autoclean)

lp                      6752   1  (autoclean)

parport                23264   1  (autoclean) [parport_pc lp]

i810_audio             21160   1

ac97_codec              9512   0  [i810_audio]

soundcore               3332   2  [i810_audio]

usb-ohci               18856   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               14632   0  (unused)

usbcore                58144   1  [usb-ohci ehci-hcd]

pcmcia_core            38112   0

ide-scsi                8048   0

sis900                 13484   1

radeon                 96932   0  (unused)

agpgart                35776   1

ntfs                   51040   0  (autoclean)

Lo que me extraña que no se haya usado el modulo radeon... tendrá que ver algo?

Si lo necesitas, puedo ponerte el XFConfig-4.

Muchas gracias!

PD: He seguido al pie de la letra tus pasos...  :Confused: 

----------

## jBilbo

Sí, ponlo a ver si veo algo sospechoso. 

 *SmasSive wrote:*   

> tengo cargado el modulo:
> 
> Si lo necesitas, puedo ponerte el XFConfig-4.
> 
> 

 

----------

## SmasSive

Aqui lo tienes:

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

     Option "Buttons"		 "5"

     Option "ZAxisMapping"	 "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   30-65

    VertRefresh 55-90

vendorname "[My Monitor]"

modelname "[My Monitor]"

ModeLine "1024x768/75Hz" 65 1024 1032 1176 1344 768 771 777 806  -HSync -VSync

ModeLine "800x600/72Hz" 50 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666  +HSync +VSync

ModeLine "1024x768/76Hz" 85 1024 1032 1152 1360 768 784 787 823 

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon 9500PRO"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    131072 

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option	"AGPMode"		"4"

    Option	"EnablePageFlip"	"on"

vendorname ""

boardname ""

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Radeon 9500PRO"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

   DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes "1024x768/76Hz" "800x600" "640x480" 

		Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes "1024x768/76Hz" "800x600" "640x480" 

		Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes "1024x768/76Hz" "800x600" "640x480" 

		Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes "1024x768/76Hz" "800x600" "640x480" 

		Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard"

	Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

	Option "XkbLayout" "us"

	Driver "keyboard" 

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse"

	Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

	Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

	Driver "mouse" 

EndSection

Muchas gracias!  :Wink: Last edited by SmasSive on Fri May 23, 2003 9:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jBilbo

¿Puedes editar y quitar los comentarios? es que es ilegible. Aqui tienes la mia por si ve tu algo. De todas formas, parece ser que lo tienes bien. Has compilado bien el kernel? Si no es eso ya no sé lo que puede ser.

Mira de no tener activado esto en el kernel:

[ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

```

Section "Module"

                                                                                                                                             

                                                                                                                                             

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

                                                                                                                                             

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

                                                                                                                                             

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

                                                                                                                                             

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

                                                                                                                                             

EndSection

                                                                                                                                             

Section "Files"

                                                                                                                                             

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

                                                                                                                                             

                                                                                                                                             

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

                                                                                                                                             

                                                                                                                                             

EndSection

                                                                                                                                             

Section "ServerFlags"

                                                                                                                                             

EndSection

                                                                                                                                             

                                                                                                                                             

Section "InputDevice"

                                                                                                                                             

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

                                                                                                                                             

                                                                                                                                             

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "es"

EndSection

                                                                                                                                             

Section "InputDevice"

                                                                                                                                             

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/gpmdata"

                                                                                                                                             

                                                                                                                                             

EndSection

                                                                                                                                             

                                                                                                                                             

                                                                                                                                             

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-86

    VertRefresh 50-120

EndSection

                                                                                                                                             

                                                                                                                                             

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

                                                                                                                                             

    Driver      "vga"

                                                                                                                                             

EndSection

                                                                                                                                             

Section "Device"

    Identifier "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "Radeon R200 QM [Radeon 9100]"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Driver "radeon"

    VideoRam 131072

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

EndSection

                                                                                                                                             

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

                                                                                                                                             

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

        Modes        "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

                                                                                                                                             

                                                                                                                                             

Section "ServerLayout"

                                                                                                                                             

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

                                                                                                                                             

    Screen "Screen0"

                                                                                                                                             

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

                                                                                                                                             

EndSection

                                                                                                                                             

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

    EndSection

                                                                                                                                             

```

----------

## SmasSive

Editado... y lo unico q he visto diferente es lo dle driver vga, q seguramente sea esa la causa del pk no veo nada al acabar las X jejejeje

Y no tengo activado eso en el kernel...

Lo unico q al cargar el agpgart lo tengo q cargar asi:

modprobe agpgart agp_try_unsupported=1

Lei q se tenia q hacer asi, pk normal, a mi no me lo acepta...

Lo ke no entiendo es pk pone unused en el modulo radeon... incluso ahora q llevo un rato con las x's nada de nada... que puede ser?  :Confused: 

----------

## jBilbo

A mi no me sale unused:

valinor ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

snd-pcm-oss            40068   0  (autoclean)

snd-mixer-oss          13880   1  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss]

radeon                106436   1

agpgart                38304   3

snd-intel8x0           19492   1

Y el agpgart yo tb lo cargo como tú.

La verdad es que estoy pensando qué puede ser y no tengo ni idea... mira a ver si hacen conflicto los ati-drivers si los tienes por ahí aunque no tendría que hacer ningún conflicto pq son simples módulos pero no se me ocurre nada...  :Rolling Eyes: 

mira en /lib/modules/kernel-que-sea/kernel/drivers/char/drm 

borra ahí si hay algo

después 

```

emerge xfree-drm

```

Esto en slackware tendrás que bajarte el paquete de la web de drm... pero puede que esté ahí el problema, que no tengamos la misma versión del driver y puede que por eso no te funcione. De todas formas, como tienes la Slackware.. puede que varien cosas, no se.

En fin, no sé, prueba los últimos drivers de xfree-drm que encuetres en su web y compilalos otra vez i despues:

arranca las X i mira a ver si tieens ya activado el drm:

glxinfo | grep direct

Si dice que "No" y no tienes cargado el módulo carga el módulo del radeon:

```

insmod /lib/modules/kernel-que-tengas/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.o

```

Vuelvelo a mirar, sinó reinicia las X y vuelvelo a mirar:

Todo consiste en intentar que el Direct Rendering te diga "Yes" cuando eso pase... es que funciona. cada vez que hagas una prueba fíjate en eso.

Pagina del drm:

http://dri.sourceforge.net/

 *SmasSive wrote:*   

> Editado... y lo unico q he visto diferente es lo dle driver vga, q seguramente sea esa la causa del pk no veo nada al acabar las X jejejeje
> 
> Y no tengo activado eso en el kernel...
> 
> Lo unico q al cargar el agpgart lo tengo q cargar asi:
> ...

 

----------

## SmasSive

mira lo que tengo dentro de drm:

SmasSive@smassive:/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm$ ls

fglrx.o     i810.o.gz  mga.o.gz   radeon.o.gz  tdfx.o.gz

gamma.o.gz  i830.o.gz  r128.o.gz  sis.o.gz

Que deberia borrar?

PD: Creo que si que me hacen conflicto los drivers fglrx con los radeon...  :Confused: 

----------

## jBilbo

Borra todos los archivos del directorio y recompila el xfree-drm con el último paquete de la pàgina que te he dicho.

 *SmasSive wrote:*   

> mira lo que tengo dentro de drm:
> 
> SmasSive@smassive:/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm$ ls
> 
> fglrx.o     i810.o.gz  mga.o.gz   radeon.o.gz  tdfx.o.gz
> ...

 

----------

## SmasSive

mmmm sigo igual pfffff he desintalado los fglrx tambien y tampoco tengo aceleracion, asi que no era cosa de conflicto de drivers...

He recompilado los drm asi:

make -f Makefile.linux

make install

Tengo q hacer algo mas?no, no?

Muchas gracias!  :Wink: 

----------

## jBilbo

Pues no lo sé, yo hago "emerge xfree-drm", tendría que bajarme el paquete para ver cómo se compila. De todas formas lo tiene que poner en el readme.

Quizás tendrías que instalarte Gentoo  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: , yo ya dí el paso Slackware - Gentoo hace tiempo... también vine de esa distro.

PD: Supongo que tendrás las Xfree-4.3, verdad?  :Shocked: 

 *SmasSive wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tengo q hacer algo mas?no, no?
> 
> Muchas gracias! 

 

----------

## SmasSive

Si si, tengo XFree 4.3 q viene con la Slackware 9...

No creo que me cambie, le he cogido cariño y todo jejeje

BuF, creo q me kedo sin aceleracion nO?  :Sad: 

----------

## SmasSive

Una pregunta, en esta ruta...

/usr/local/lib/ tienes una carpeta que se llama drm? pk yo no?y estoy leyendo q la gente la tiene...  :Confused: 

----------

## SmasSive

He encontrado esto en el log de las XFree...

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer cards
> 
> (II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)
> 
> (II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)
> ...

 

mmmmm que me esta fallando?

----------

## jBilbo

 *SmasSive wrote:*   

> 
> 
> He encontrado esto en el log de las XFree...
> 
> (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer cards
> ...

 

Yo creo que está clarísimo... sin duda tu tarjeta no esta soportada por el driver todavía. 

En la página de http://dri.sourceforge.net

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     ATI
> 
> Supported Chipsets
> ...

 

Así que tendrás que utilizar los oficiales de ATI.

----------

## SmasSive

los oficiales de ati no estan para las xfree 4.3

Mi tarjeta es una radeon 9500pro... pffffff tanto lio pa esto... me tendre que esperar...  :Sad: 

Muchas gracias por la ayuda  :Wink: 

----------

## jBilbo

Te equivocas, aqui tienes los links para descarga y más info:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54907

A ver si buscas un poco...  :Twisted Evil: 

 *SmasSive wrote:*   

> los oficiales de ati no estan para las xfree 4.3
> 
> Mi tarjeta es una radeon 9500pro... pffffff tanto lio pa esto... me tendre que esperar... 
> 
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda 

 

----------

## SmasSive

 :Embarassed:  upS lo siento, tengo q aprender a usar mas el google y menos preguntar U_U

Muchas muchas muchas gracias!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Geburah

He seguido varios post sobre las ATI. Creo que lo he hecho todo bien, pero sigo sin tener aceleracion en mi 9700pro.

Lo tengo todo tal como se indica aqui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54907&highlight=ati+9700

Pero con el fglrxinfo sigue dandome esto:

```

workstation root # fglrxinfo

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

workstation root # fgl_glxgears

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get fbconfig

```

Segun he leido parece que estos ultimos drivers si funcionan para mi tarjeta, pero tambien he leido a otros que afirman que aun no.

Ya no se que hacer.  :Sad: 

----------

## jBilbo

Tu tarjeta sí funciona con esos drivers, es más, en el link que pones tú mismo tienes la prueba de "Gelfling" (que tiene una tarjeta como la tuya), que no le funciona y luego explica lo que ha hecho para que le funcione. Por lo tanto sí va  :Smile: .

Yo no te puedo ayudar a configurar ese driver porque no lo he hecho servir ni lo he probado nunca así que te tendrás que seguir informando de ese post inglés o si alguien por aquí que lo haga servir y lo sepa...

Si no te responde nadie aquí yo probaría a poner un post en inglés con tu problema en ese mismo hilo, a ver qué te dicen, no pierdes nada  :Very Happy: .

 *Geburah wrote:*   

> He seguido varios post sobre las ATI. Creo que lo he hecho todo bien, pero sigo sin tener aceleracion en mi 9700pro.
> 
> Lo tengo todo tal como se indica aqui:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54907&highlight=ati+9700
> ...

 

----------

## Geburah

Pues nada sigue sin funcionarme la aceleracion. He seguido los pasos de ese post y nada de nada. 

Alguien que tenga una 9700 puede porfavor indicar que configuracion del kernel usa, que ha instalado y que cambios ha hecho en el XF86config-4 ??

Muchas gracias.

----------

## l3g0r

a ver si me podeis ayudar.. que ya me estoy aburriendo instalando   gentoo....  :Rolling Eyes: 

he instalado los driver de nforce nuevos para porder utilizar accelecion3d,"agpgart" y parece que funciona eso:

 *Quote:*   

> version: 0.99
> 
> bridge id: 0x1e010de
> 
> agp_mode: 0x1f00421b
> ...

 

Luego e instaldo los drivers emerge ati-drivers.

luego con fglrxrconfig lo e configurado...

he cargado todos los modulos, creo.. agpgart y fglrx

pero no funciona.

por ejemplo:

si pongo..

#fglrxinfo

Error: unable to open display :0

si pongo..

#glxgear

Error: couldn't open display (null)

y con startx kde...se queda la pantalla sunspendido un rato(bastante) y luego aparece Xterm, pero no anda el teclado,ni el raton(el raton no e configurado todabia)(tampoco anda alt+F(X) y alt+borrar. 

y con kdm...entra al kdm pero se queda atascado alt+F1...no ba

Cual es problema que tengo? es que nose que hay que configurar...  

Un saludo y muchas gracias.

(newbie  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## jBilbo

 *l3g0r wrote:*   

> a ver si me podeis ayudar.. que ya me estoy aburriendo instalando   gentoo.... 
> 
> Un saludo y muchas gracias.
> 
> (newbie  )

 

igual si eres completamente "newbie" y te estas aburriendo deberias instalarte otra distribución diferente a gentoo. Como dicen en su instalación, no es recomendable empezar linux con la gentoo... necesitas una formación extra, es una distribució para usuarios con algo de experiencia (y que les guste toquetear sin aburrirse  :Smile: ).

De todas formas si quieres seguir adelante te tocará buscar bien en los posts de los foros (en inglés sobre todo) que estaran todas las repuestas a tus preguntas... falta que las encuentres.

 *Geburah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alguien que tenga una 9700 puede porfavor indicar que configuracion del kernel usa, que ha instalado y que cambios ha hecho en el XF86config-4 ?? 
> 
> 

 

Cuando acabe examenes  :Wink:  intentaré instalarme los drivers oficiales de ATI con mi tarjeta... ya diré algo por aqui si lo logro a ver si te sirve.

----------

## l3g0r

ya tengo instalado, mandrake ,redhat y debian tambien pero todabia mucho no me entero  :Rolling Eyes:  .

 *Quote:*   

> XFree86 Version 4.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 27 February 2003
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6
> ...

 

otro error que me pone...si mi targeta es agp 9500@9700...porque me busca en el pci..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

